# OMG It's true!!! I'm pregnant!!!!



## shmoo75

Hi Guys,

I don't have a dodgy cycle I'm pregnant!!!!:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin: I really can't belive it's happened so quick my 1st cycle of TTC!!!! I am truly amazed, shocked and blessed. DH is in shock as, he didn't think I could be in the 1st mth of trying!!!! Not happy as that means not as much sex as before :rofl: Had to do another 3 HPt's this morning to show him that yes I am pregnant!!!!!!

Here's to everyone else TTC and here's some :dust::dust:

:hug:

Shmoo


----------



## Sweatpea24

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Hope you have a healthy 9 months!


----------



## genkigemini

WTG!!! Congrats on your :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## Samo

congratulations :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Big congrats!! xXx


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## biteable

aww congrats,look forward to seeing you in 1st tri xx


----------



## akamummy

congrats darl! Thats great news! :hug: :flower:


----------



## Chellebelle

Yaay :dance: :hug::hug: Have a wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## nellis10

Wonderful news!!! Congrats and have a smooth sailing PG!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## TT's

Congratulations!!!!

Your so lucky to conceive in your 1st month of trying, well done :happydance: and a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## xpaigex

aw congrats:)


----------



## Tam

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!!!!


----------



## hayley352

congrats and well done for your first cycle!! xx


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats!!


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## avistar

well done, congrats!


----------



## Dee_H

Excellent news...congratulations:hugs:


----------



## tink

:happydance:congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Jayne

Congrats!


----------



## Tishimouse

Your first month trying wow! You are a very lucky lady indeed.

CONGRATULATIONS to you both and wishing you a healthy and happy nine months.

:hug:


----------



## jolyn

Congrats hun, happy nine months xx


----------



## nicola647

Wow! well done for getting PG in your first month!! Congatulations chick xxxxx :hug:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## HAYS

congrats
xx


----------



## ladycampbell

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS ON THE :bfp::happydance::happydance: hope you have a happy, fun, healthy 9 mos!!! :hug:


----------



## bird24

congrats xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! x


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug:


----------



## BrittBS

Congrats! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## kaygeebee

Huge congratulations! First cycle? WAy to go!!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug: :yipee:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats, wishing you a fantastic 9 months

xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats wishing you a happy healthy nine months xxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------

